# Do any Marriott "MegaRenters" exist?



## Slinger (Aug 6, 2017)

I know that for Wyndham there are "points managers" and some that would be considered "MegaRenters" owning or managing tens (or hundreds) of millions of points, but is there such a thing in the Marriott system?

Is there anyone that owns to rent, say 100 weeks? 200 weeks?

I know that if there is, this info wouldn't be public or likely be shared in public. So feel free to send me a PM if you know of someone that may fit this bill. I have a few questions and perhaps a proposal if things make sense for both sides.


Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## GregT (Aug 6, 2017)

We have a couple guys on VPE that appear to have very large point positions based on their fractional owership of Grande Residences Lake Tahoe. 

Is that what you mean?

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2017)

The problem is that there is no real cheap way to get in to Marriott DC points in order to be profitable. Unless you owned a lot of legacy points, you simply can't compete in the rental market. This is why the mega point owners from fractionals can do well. I suspect they have a decent MF per point ratio. The MFs on DC points are simply too high to compete against those that are able to rent cheaper legacy points.


----------



## Slinger (Aug 6, 2017)

I own 5 Marriott deeded weeks that I rent out. 

There are others here that do so with 10-20 weeks. 

I am looking for someone that does what I and others do but with a much larger number of deeded weeks.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 6, 2017)

We own hoping soon 26 Marriott weeks. If my latest Maui unit passes ROFR it will be 9 Maui 2BDRM OV/OFs, 11 HHI, 3 MOWs, 2 NCVs and 1 Boston Custom house.

I recently had a interesting conversation with a Marriott CSR and asked her how many owners did she see that had the same or more than I had. She said not many at all but did say she knew a guy who owned over 120 units and he would create year long strings of reservations and actually has them into 2019. I asked what he owned and said it was alot of Maui and NCVs.

Obviously Marriott knows this person and what they do with their weeks so they must not care.  Here I am worried they'd give me a hard time as I got a little bigger and someone has 120+ weeks.  i also know someone who owns 2 million DC points.


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 6, 2017)

I've read reports from several people who own 20-30 weeks at places like Aruba. I even made a thread about why people own 20 weeks or more at Aruba, apparently it's not that uncommon to meet people that own that many weeks.

Regarding 1 million points, there was a guy that owned 1.2 million points with Wyndham that I was going to bid on eBay. He wanted too much money and couldn't guarantee that you would get the platinum status if you spent the asking price he wanted.

I did the math recently and I think it is like 72,000 a year (MF) if you wanted to live in various vacations clubs year round (4 months Orlando, 4 months Tahoe, 4 months Caribbean/Boston), every year. That's  about 6000 a year in "rent ", which would be the equivalent of renting  a $1 million house in Miami, given our rental market here, maybe a little higher priced place.


----------



## Slinger (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I knew there had to be 1 or 2 big weeks owners that exist. Just hard to find and get ahold of those types of people. 

I thought I'd try however.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 6, 2017)

Our dream is not a full year of Maui but just a solid month.  In our plan we will rent some of out units to pay for 100% or close to our entire stay.  This is our dream scenario.  Use 4 of our OV units in the 1BDRM section and rent the remaining 4 OF units, our 5th OV and 2 of the OV studios with the hope that the kids join us for 2 of the 4 studios. That should get us close to the MFs we pay for 9 weeks.   

Question for the OP, what exactly are you looking to understand?


----------



## Slinger (Aug 6, 2017)

Understand? Nothing. 

I am looking to network with large players in the timeshare rental game/business. 

Maybe I wasn't so clear in my original post. My apologies.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 7, 2017)

GregT said:


> We have a couple guys on VPE that appear to have very large point positions based on their fractional owership of Grande Residences Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Is that what you mean?
> 
> ...


There is tim that is a broker for owners at grand residences.  He also rents weeks for owners at grand residences.  Also rents dc points for weeks owners that have converted their grand residence to points.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Aug 7, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> i also know someone who owns 2 million DC points.


Is it an owner that owns just pure points or is it enrolled weeks that could convert to dc points?


Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 7, 2017)

Slinger said:


> Understand? Nothing.
> 
> I am looking to network with large players in the timeshare rental game/business.
> 
> Maybe I wasn't so clear in my original post. My apologies.


Ok got it. Can i ask about your portfolio? Are you a Mega-renter or looking to become one?  Or you a person who just knows how do get things done?  Just curious. You don't have to divulge your objective if you don't want to.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 7, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Is it an owner that owns just pure points or is it enrolled weeks that could convert to dc points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


Not sure on that.   Either way that is a huge investment in the Marriott system, much more than me and I've invested over $600k when you add up all the purchase and maintenance fees paid over 15 years of doing this.


----------



## Slinger (Aug 7, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Ok got it. Can i ask about your portfolio? Are you a Mega-renter or looking to become one?  Or you a person who just knows how do get things done?  Just curious. You don't have to divulge your objective if you don't want to.



Mega-renter? No no no. I do intend to add units/weeks to my portfolio sure, but don't see myself gathering 100-200+ weeks. Not the goal or plan at this time anyway. Who knows what the future may bring? 

I do get things done and am hoping to network with a few big time renters (1-2 form each brand) in order to form some mutually beneficial relationships that would help both them and myself out.


----------



## Hi I'm new here (Aug 7, 2017)

You are talking a huge amount of money spent on Marriott vacation points.  Take the cash and purchase Real estate, income property that will actually be worth more than you paid for it.  The properties also become cash cows.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 7, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Not sure on that.   Either way that is a huge investment in the Marriott system, much more than me and I've invested over $600k when you add up all the purchase and maintenance fees paid over 15 years of doing this.


Yes 2mil dc points, if not weeks conversion, is at least 16 mil to purchase.  Even if it was a conversion from pre 2010 weeks you are looking at least 6 mil.  This assuming he bought 250 moc weeks worth about 8000 dc points a week.  Can't see how it would work for renting with maintenance fees. I figure if you had that kind of money you wouldnt be doing this for personal use as you could buy 2 very nice homes on each coast for that kind of money.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 7, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Not sure on that.   Either way that is a huge investment in the Marriott system, much more than me and I've invested over $600k when you add up all the purchase and maintenance fees paid over 15 years of doing this.



Wow! that is amazing!!!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 7, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Yes 2mil dc points, if not weeks conversion, is at least 16 mil to purchase.  Even if it was a conversion from pre 2010 weeks you are looking at least 6 mil.  This assuming he bought 250 moc weeks worth about 8000 dc points a week.  Can't see how it would work for renting with maintenance fees. I figure if you had that kind of money you wouldnt be doing this for personal use as you could buy 2 very nice homes on each coast for that kind of money.



This is my thinking also. I know it can be done though because I'm doing it successfully on a much smaller scale so I'm sure it can work on a larger scale but it would be a full time job and you run the chance of running afoul with Marriott.  I'm doing it because I don't have the big dollars to buy an OF house on Maui or HHI so this is my way of owning our own slice of paradise but if I had the money that 120 weeks or 2M DC points would require I would buy  a vacation home in both locations and use and rent those and I would think you could do even better than $2k profit per week that I make with my Maui OF units.


----------



## Slinger (Aug 7, 2017)

I agree moxjo7282. I do it even on a smaller scale than you successfully. 

Regardless, that (or vacation rentals) is NOT the point or objective of this post. 

It's:
Do these people exist and how could a regular guy like me find/contact them.


----------



## Sunbum (Aug 8, 2017)

I have been told by MVCI that a couple of companies own 80 + weeks at the Aruba Ocean Club.


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 8, 2017)

Sunbum said:


> I have been told by MVCI that a couple of companies own 80 + weeks at the Aruba Ocean Club.


Yeah, I guess they have a rental business targeting New Yorkers/Boston'ers?


----------



## Slinger (Aug 8, 2017)

80+ weeks.....getting warmer. 


Beachspace, why would owning at Aruba be targeting NY/Bostoners?


----------



## frank808 (Aug 8, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is my thinking also. I know it can be done though because I'm doing it successfully on a much smaller scale so I'm sure it can work on a larger scale but it would be a full time job and you run the chance of running afoul with Marriott.  I'm doing it because I don't have the big dollars to buy an OF house on Maui or HHI so this is my way of owning our own slice of paradise but if I had the money that 120 weeks or 2M DC points would require I would buy  a vacation home in both locations and use and rent those and I would think you could do even better than $2k profit per week that I make with my Maui OF units.


Didn't mean that it wouldn't work to cover mainetance fees.  Meant trying to rent that many weeks would take to much time.  If you had that kind of money you would not be using this as rentals.  Time is money. And you can make better money by owning your own home on each coast for the same outlay in cash.

What makes wyndham attractive is the low upfront cost and the platinum discount and upgrade feature within 60 days.  

Sorry if this is off topic but i was just rationalizing why there will not be mega renters like wyndham.  Reasons being high upfront costs, high maintenance fees and a lot of time and effort unless you are a broker.  I only know of one broker that does this and it is mostly for grand residence owners that have converted weeks to dc points.  As our maintenance fees for dc points is less than the 50 cents a point that trust owners pay.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Slinger (Aug 8, 2017)

I understand your perspective and appreciate your input. 

As humans, sometimes people do things that make sense to them and not to others. Though it may be unlikely or not probable to find a Marriott Mega-Renter, there may very well be one or two.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 8, 2017)

Slinger said:


> I understand your perspective and appreciate your input.
> 
> As humans, sometimes people do things that make sense to them and not to others. Though it may be unlikely or not probable to find a Marriott Mega-Renter, there may very well be one or two.


Well there is one mega broker for sure.  

Would love to know of a mega renter doing it on their own as i want to understand their rationale.  I know of a couple individuals that own 52 or more weeks but they mainly use their weeks.  Then they rent out weeks that they can't use.  But no one i know or read about does it full time. They mostly have agents rent their weeks.  They might try to rent a few of their weeks directly but a majority of their rental weeks is through various agents.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 8, 2017)

Slinger said:


> Beachspace, why would owning at Aruba be targeting NY/Bostoners?


I guess Non stop flights, gambling, etc appeal to them? check my thread, I wondered the same thing: (about 5 replies down you'll see the NYC thing)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-is-the-fascination-with-aruba.258093/


----------



## Slinger (Aug 8, 2017)

That is indeed interesting. Never would have known or guessed that tidbit of information.


----------



## steve b (Aug 14, 2017)

Slinger said:


> That is indeed interesting. Never would have known or guessed that tidbit of information.


Slinger I am a Mega renter with many  units .  you can contact me privately if you wish


----------



## Slinger (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for those that have reached out to me. I will return all the messages and calls today. Thanks again.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 17, 2017)

One nice side perk in mega renting Marriott units is the mr points. 100 legacy week units at $1,567 per year using the SPG Amex is 940,000 Marriott Reward Points. That equates to 480,000 Delta or AA miles and 20 nights in a Cat 5.


----------



## Slinger (Aug 17, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> One nice side perk in mega renting Marriott units is the mr points. 100 legacy week units at $1,567 per year using the SPG Amex is 940,000 Marriott Reward Points. That equates to 480,000 Delta or AA miles and 20 nights in a Cat 5.



That sounds like some very nice travel for free. (Assuming you break even or profit on your mega renting actinvites)


----------



## frank808 (Aug 17, 2017)

I want to met the guy that has 100 marriott weeks!  The most marriotts owned weeks i have seen is 52 weeks. These are mostly owners at grand residence.  Imagine having to pay the maintenance fee.  That would scare me every December.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slinger (Aug 17, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I want to met the guy that has 100 weeks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



Me too! 

That actually sounds fun. Without even using a single week you can get free hotel nights and flights via rewards. (Plus some renters won't be MR members and you'd get those credits too).


----------



## frank808 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slinger said:


> Me too!
> 
> That actually sounds fun. Without even using a single week you can get free hotel nights and flights via rewards. (Plus some renters won't be MR members and you'd get those credits too).


I would just hate to try and find renters for those 100 weeks.  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slinger (Aug 17, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I would just hate to try and find renters for those 100 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



I've been a part time ticket broker for years. I always love to "flip/sell" stuff or find "buyers." 

100 is nothing. 

1000 might be a bit much for one person to handle however.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 18, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I want to met the guy that has 100 weeks!  The most i have seen is 52 weeks.  These are mostly owners at grand residence.  Imagine having to pay the maintenance fee.  That would scare me every December.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



I have about 54 weeks with 7 of them non-Marriott but I only rent to fill the gaps. I prefer to resell but I am stuck with a massive maintenance fee at year end in between deals. Almost all of my weeks can be rented at break-even or better if needed so it really is only a cash management issue rather than a big liability.


----------



## Slinger (Aug 18, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have about 54 weeks with 7 of them non-Marriott but I only rent to fill the gaps. I prefer to resell but I am stuck with a massive maintenance fee at year end in between deals. Almost all of my weeks can be rented at break-even or better if needed so it really is only a cash management issue rather than a big liability.



I'm jealous of your ownership portfolio. Congrats!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 18, 2017)

Slinger said:


> I'm jealous of your ownership portfolio. Congrats!



If you knew what they all were you would not be jealous


----------



## frank808 (Aug 18, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have about 54 weeks with 7 of them non-Marriott but I only rent to fill the gaps. I prefer to resell but I am stuck with a massive maintenance fee at year end in between deals. Almost all of my weeks can be rented at break-even or better if needed so it really is only a cash management issue rather than a big liability.


Sorry meant 52 weeks owned with marriott.  Edited my original post. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogDad (Aug 18, 2017)

Last year I met a retired couple sitting in the hot tub at the Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge.  Seems like the wife told me they owned something like 30+ weeks but they used almost of those weeks themselves either through trades or booking at the home resort. They were spending a few weeks in Breckenridge and then going on to Vail and then on to Palm Springs.  They had purchased most of their weeks on the resale market and did not own or convert to points. They spent about half of their year traveling. 

I know a few owners at the Grand Residence Club in Tahoe that own between 26 weeks and 52 weeks, depending on how many fractions.  Some convert to points, but others that either rent or occupy. 

There are a few people out there that broker points for others, but I'm not sure there is anyone that has "millions" of DC points at their disposal.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Aug 18, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I saw this is on Redweek.  It mentions the owners association.  So I don't know if that means the resort HOA has taken it upon themselves to try to enforce the "no commercial renting" clause.


I had heard rumor of this.  I'm not sure if it truly went out to *one* owner or a lot of owners. The Marriott DC contract is a bit vague when it comes to what "commercial" activity.  Is it one owner renting their unused weeks or points?  Or someone managing millions of points and hundreds of weeks at a single resort? The DC contract allows points owners to transfer their points, but is fuzzy on what commercial activity is and where the threshold is.  

The Grand Residence Club at Tahoe allows us to rent our weeks either through Marriott, a 3rd party, or directly if we prefer.  (Renting direct through something like VRBO is something akin to work.) 

My first thought was that it was one annoying owner that the local Association was irritated with.  I have always figured that owners that rent their weeks or that rent their points are such a tiny, tiny share of Marriott's occupancy that it would not even come on their radar.  And, it would certainly be good in that it brings more non-owners on to the property.


----------



## Slinger (Aug 18, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> If you knew what they all were you would not be jealous



Lol maybe not. But my imagination is wandering and the portfolio looks great form here!


----------



## frank808 (Aug 18, 2017)

SnowDogDad said:


> Last year I met a retired couple sitting in the hot tub at the Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge.  Seems like the wife told me they owned something like 30+ weeks but they used almost of those weeks themselves either through trades or booking at the home resort. They were spending a few weeks in Breckenridge and then going on to Vail and then on to Palm Springs.  They had purchased most of their weeks on the resale market and did not own or convert to points. They spent about half of their year traveling.
> 
> I know a few owners at the Grand Residence Club in Tahoe that own between 26 weeks and 52 weeks, depending on how many fractions.  Some convert to points, but others that either rent or occupy.
> 
> There are a few people out there that broker points for others, but I'm not sure there is anyone that has "millions" of DC points at their disposal.


So how is it living on the mainland us now? 

I really doubt there is more than one or two people with 52 mvc weeks that have non fractional ownership. The maintenance fee is atrocious and if you have that kind of money you would probably just buy your own vacation home.  

Been using your weeks lately at grand residence?  I have been using tim to rent out about 10 of the prime ski and summer weeks and have been trading the rest woth II.  Then prices of grand residence fractionals have certainly shot up with marriott using rofr pretty aggressively.  I wanted to find a 1br in quarter 1 and 2.  But with higher prices it isn't very attractive.  



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SunandFun83 (Aug 26, 2017)

Slinger,

What do you hope to learn?


----------

